# Cci Edits /  Mutually Exclusive Edits



## heiditipherwell (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could describe to me the difference between the Medicare CCI edits table and the Mutually exclusive edits table?
Thank you 
Heidi


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutually exclusive codes are those codes that cannot reasonably be done in the same session.


The CCI table-
Each edit table contains edits which are pairs of HCPCS/CPT codes that in general should not be reported together. Each edit has a column one and column two HCPCS/CPT code. If a provider reports the two codes of an edit pair, the column two code is denied, and the column one code is eligible for payment. However, if it is *clinically appropriate *to utilize an NCCI-associated modifier, both the column one and column two codes are eligible for payment


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for your insight.  That definitely makes my life much easier.


----------



## waliesan60 (Jun 26, 2012)

heiditipherwell said:


> Thank you so much for your insight.  That definitely makes my life much easier.



This is not a reply but an inquiry on Mutually Exclusives Edits for CPT codes 82947 and 82962. Are both codes billable and payable? if yes/no .....why?

Thanks


----------

